# My Mock Draft 3/20/05



## Chris Taft (Feb 28, 2005)

1.Atl- Andrew Bogut
2.Cha- Chris Paul
3.NO- Marvin Williams
4.GS- M. Andriuskevicius
5.UTH- Fran Vazquez
6.POR- Chris Taft
7.MIL- Nemja Aleksandrov
8.NY- Gerald Green
9.TOR-Deron Williams
10.NJ- Tiago Splitter
11.LAC- Rashad McCants
12.PHI- Raymond Felton
13.MIN- Joey Graham
14.IND- Danny Granger
15.ORL-Kennedy Winston
16. DEN-Monta Ellis
17.LAL-Wayne Simien
18.CHI- Charlie Villanueva
19.BOS-Hakim Warrick
20.CLE- Jarrett Jack
21.WAS- Ronny Turiaf
22.MEM- Rudy Fernandez
23.HOU- Daniel Gibson
24.SAC-Channing Frye
25.DET-Salim Stoudamire
26.DAL- C.J. Miles
27.SEA- Nate Robinson
28.MIA- Louis Williams
29.PHX- Francisco Garcia
30.SA- Mikael Gelabale


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

I don't see how Warriors take Andriuskevicius.

I'm Warriors fan and they need center, but i don't think they are in the position (since they have potential play-off team already with Baron) to make the gamble. Drafting Martynas A. is not out of question but its highly unlikely IMO.

If i had to put my money on someone it would be Taft or Splitter. I think Mullin will take BPA, but he knows they need post players.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Not trying to put a knock on your mock, but have you seen Andriuskevicius, Vazquez, Aleksandrov, or Splitter play? You seem to have them pretty high, while Warrick goes 19th, Villanueva 18th, and Felton 12th. Also if Marvin Williams declares, Charlotte would take him rather than Chris Paul.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Charlotte, I don't know about his mock but Warrick won't go that high. He is too slow for NBA 3's and too skinny for NBA 4's.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Not as high as some of the foreigners, but a lottery pick none the less.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Where's Antoine Wright, I have heard he is likely to come out and if he does he'll be a late lotto pick.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

mocks are tough until we see who's coming out and get some sort of handle on the foreign players. i dont do mocks but i think the top 6 off the top of my head would be;
1.atlanta-andrew bogut, he should be the top pick no matter who wins the lottery, 7fters who can block shots and are great rebounders have much more of an impact on the game than others(unless your name is lebron,larry,michael.......)
2. charlotte-chris paul, i have been impressed with his quickness and decision making, in the case of charlotte their frontline of okafor,brezec and wallace is adequate at this point.
3. new orleans-marvin williams, should get a lot better in a couple of years and he's good now. if they can keep magliore and p.j. brown there then williams will fit in quite nicely.even if they dont he's the pick.
4. golden state, this is a tough one because the projection here is foreign players (alexandrov/splitter/marynas/vazquez) are all projected in this spot and the warriors dont need another 6-10 forward when they are committed to troy murphy and andris biedrins. if the warriors are smart they trade this pick and gamble on a tyson chandler or a darko milicic to play the post. warriors have never been the smartest group around.
5. utah- pick a foreign player from the 4 i mentioned for gs.
6. portland- adam morrison, it will probably take some sort of guarantee here that they will pick adam for him to come out. i would play him at the 2g position in the pros. would be a great pickup to go along with telfair for the blazers.


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 3, 2003)

Philly's pick belongs to the raptors. So I doubt they will be taking D. Williams and Felton.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Why do people think Chris Taft is a lottey pick?? I really don't think he is that great...I would much rather have Sean May, Wayne Simien, and even Charlie Villanueva...*


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Why do people think Chris Taft is a lottey pick?? I really don't think he is that great...I would much rather have Sean May, Wayne Simien, and even Charlie Villanueva...*


I wouldn't. Outside of Charlie I don't think those guys have much potential to be anyhting better then role players. Taft can be a beast. He needs to be on a team where he actually gets the ball. Krauser is a shoot first point and Chevvy Troutman takes up most of the shots inside. If he seems disinterested, that is why most likely.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

ATL gets LA's pick, as long as they make the playoffs. If they miss, they get BOS's pick as long as they make the playoffs. It's from the Antoine trade.

BTW, I would take May over Taft. May is staying in school, though.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Actually, it's a little more complex than that, Atlanta gets a first round pick from the Celtics in one of the next three drafts. IF the Lakers make the playoffs the Hawks get the lower of the two picks. If they miss the playoffs then the pick is rolled over. IF Boston gets LA's 2006 pick then the Hawks get the lower of the two picks, if LA's pick falls within the top ten then Atlanta gets the worst of Boston's 2007 picks.


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

You have more guts than me if you'll pick a 5'11" point guard at #2.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> Actually, it's a little more complex than that, Atlanta gets a first round pick from the Celtics in one of the next three drafts. IF the Lakers make the playoffs the Hawks get the lower of the two picks. If they miss the playoffs then the pick is rolled over. IF Boston gets LA's 2006 pick then the Hawks get the lower of the two picks, if LA's pick falls within the top ten then Atlanta gets the worst of Boston's 2007 picks.


Pretty much.. well, I think so...

Atlanta's pick is lottery protected. Only if Boston AND Los Angles miss the playoffs, THEN will the pick roll over to the next year. But as long as ONE of them makes the playoffs, Atlanta will have two first rounders.

Either way, both should make the playoffs and both should be in the late teens. Which is the perfect range for a guy like Deron Williams. JMO.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Pretty much.. well, I think so...
> 
> Atlanta's pick is lottery protected. Only if Boston AND Los Angles miss the playoffs, THEN will the pick roll over to the next year. But as long as ONE of them makes the playoffs, Atlanta will have two first rounders.
> 
> Either way, both should make the playoffs and both should be in the late teens. Which is the perfect range for a guy like Deron Williams. JMO.


No, Atlanta's pick from Boston is dependent on Boston having two picks in the draft. If Boston has only one then Atlanta has to wait. A first is only guaranteed in 2007 (i.e. if no pick has changed hands by then Boston must convey a first to Cleveland in that draft).


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> No, Atlanta's pick from Boston is dependent on Boston having two picks in the draft. If Boston has only one then Atlanta has to wait. A first is only guaranteed in 2007 (i.e. if no pick has changed hands by then Boston must convey a first to Cleveland in that draft).


You are right, I just read an article on AJC about it.

Atlanta only gets it this year if LA makes the playoffs.
Only next year as long as LA isn't in the top 10.
Only year after next as long as LA isn't in the top 5.


----------



## Bl_ckB_st_rd (Mar 21, 2005)

You're on crack if you think that many college players will be in the lottery.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bl_ckB_st_rd said:


> You're on crack if you think that many college players will be in the lottery.


He has 5 non-college players in the lottery.

That looks like a pretty good number to me.

Green is the only HS that projects lottery, and I don't know anything about the Euro's. Who would you add?


----------



## Bl_ckB_st_rd (Mar 21, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> He has 5 non-college players in the lottery.
> 
> That looks like a pretty good number to me.
> 
> Green is the only HS that projects lottery, and I don't know anything about the Euro's. Who would you add?



No one in particular but I guaruntee you dont see more than 7 college kids in the lotto. The same thing happens every year: We get closer to draft time and international players start popping up. Plus while the HS class doesnt look as dominant as it has the last few years, the deadline for declaration is a ways off. I never pay any attention to NBA mock drafts anyways


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Chris Taft said:


> 1.Atl- Andrew Bogut
> 2.Cha- Chris Paul
> 3.NO- Marvin Williams
> 4.GS- M. Andriuskevicius
> ...


i think you have hakim warrick a little high, although i would absloutily love warrick on our team i dont think it will happin


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

With the draft as weak as it is, plus the international backlash I think Hakim Warrick could potentially crack the late lottery.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> You are right, I just read an article on AJC about it.
> 
> Atlanta only gets it this year if LA makes the playoffs.
> Only next year as long as LA isn't in the top 10.
> Only year after next as long as LA isn't in the top 5.


Yup, though I believe next year it's top 8, and then top 4 the year after that. 

And the Lakers will without any doubt miss the playoffs this season barring catastrophic injuries to the Twolves and Nuggets, so the Hawks will get first rounder in 06.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I guess that's cool.

This year's draft is weak, anyways.


----------



## Bl_ckB_st_rd (Mar 21, 2005)

Why is everyone saying this draft is weak? There seems to be more good college talent than usual


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This is a weak franchise player draft, it seems, but otherwise it's very deep into the late lottery, especially at guard, and arguably all the way down to the late first round deep.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bl_ckB_st_rd said:


> Why is everyone saying this draft is weak? There seems to be more good college talent than usual


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2015558&postcount=1

Aside from Marvin and Bogut, there are no franchise players. The HS class is weak, and none of the internationals have their hype in full gear (yet). Maybe by the time June rolls around, things will appear different but as of now this is a very weak draft.


----------



## Bl_ckB_st_rd (Mar 21, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2015558&postcount=1
> 
> Aside from Marvin and Bogut, there are no franchise players. The HS class is weak, and none of the internationals have their hype in full gear (yet). Maybe by the time June rolls around, things will appear different but as of now this is a very weak draft.


The overall depth is better this year, I think. At this point Bogut seems destined to be #1 but there seems to be a lot of guys who could help teams now.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Bl_ckB_st_rd said:


> No one in particular but I guaruntee you dont see more than 7 college kids in the lotto. The same thing happens every year: We get closer to draft time and international players start popping up. Plus while the HS class doesnt look as dominant as it has the last few years, the deadline for declaration is a ways off. I never pay any attention to NBA mock drafts anyways


Where are you getting your info? 2003 draft: Carmelo, Bosh, Wade, Kaman, Hinrich, Ford, Sweetney, Hayes, Collison, Banks

10 college players in the lottery.

2004 draft: Okafor, Gordon, Harris, Childress, Deng, Araujo, Iggy, Jackson

8 college players...


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I can't for the likes of me seeing any situation in which Chris Paul is selected over Bogut and/or Marvin Williams. I think a couple of the foreign guys will over take him also. Size matters and he just isn't special enough to take high IMO.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Here's My Mock as of the 22nd of March(Im using Nba Draft's draft order,please dont get pissed if something is off)

1-Atlanta-Andrew Bogut
2-Charlotte-Marvin Williams Jr.
3-New Orleans-Chris Paul
4-Utah-Martynas Andriuskevicius
5-Portland*-Tiago Spiltter
6-Golden State-Chris Taft
7-Millwaukee-Deron Williams
8-New York-Fran Vazquez
9-Toronto-Raymond Felton
10-Los Angeles C-Antoine Wright
11-New Jersey-Charlie Villenuava
12-Boston-Gerald Green
13-Toronto- Nemja Aleksandrov
14-Minnesota-Jarret Jack
15-Orlando-Rashad McCants
16-Indiana-Rudy Fernandez
17-Phoenix-Fransisco Garcia
18-Charlotte-Kennedy Winston
19-Denver-Danny Granger
20-Orlando-Hakim Warrick
21-Atlanta-Ike Diagu
22-Mephis-Johan Petro
23-Houston-Ronny Turiaf
24-Sacramento-CJ Miles
25-Detroit-Julius Hodge
26-Dallas-Wayne Simien
27-Seattle-Monta Ellis
28-New York-Salim Stoudamire
29-San Antonio-Channing Frye
30-Miami-Joey Graham

*-I think Portland will pass GSW realt soon for the #5 overall pick.

It's just a quick mock I made up, tell me if I messed up on anything(minus the draft order)


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I can see the knicks reaching for Gerald Green.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Here's My Mock as of the 22nd of March(Im using Nba Draft's draft order,please dont get pissed if something is off)
> 
> 1-Atlanta-Andrew Bogut
> 2-Charlotte-Marvin Williams Jr.
> ...


Looks pretty good. I don't think Toronto will pick a PG with their first pick, but probably with their second because one of Felton, Jack, or Williams will be there at that pick anyway. So I would look at maybe Green with their first pick. It will also depend on who picks between their picks, currently NJ for instance will probably be looking for a forward. Boston is hard to figure out, will probably go for the best talent available. LA who knows?

Also I don't like the Bucks pick at all, I'm not high on Deron Williams and I doubt he goes that high in the draft and I don't see why the Bucks would be looking for a PG. They need the best forward available.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I thought Millwaukee would take a chance on Deron Williams because he is siad to be the highest rated point gaurd minus Paul comming out. With TJ Ford's medical future up in the air, they need a floor general. The Knicks pick was a toos up,you never know what those guys are going to do. They don't need Green but they could pick him,because Thomas loves overstocking positions. I thought Felton was the best possible player at Toronto's pick and with Alston's run in with coach Sam Mitchel, I thought the pick made sense, they could also go after Antoine Wright(I think his stock will soar), Nemja ALekandrov or Gerlad Green.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Suns have Bulls first round pick, and don't have their own. They will probably pick Hakim Warrick.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I thought about Warrick going to Phoenix,but the way Garcia is turning it on in the tourney, his style fits too well with Phoenix. With their squad,you can never have too many shooters. He could also be insurance if Joe Johnson doesn't return to the team.


----------



## Chris Taft (Feb 28, 2005)

I think Warrick fits in better with Phoenix base upon there fun and gun style. Another option on the break for Nash would be great. They already have enough spot up shooters/slashers in Joe Johnson and QRich. Plus i would prefer Warricks defense to that of Garcia, although he isn't a slouch by any stretch. Warrick is a proven winner(National Champs with Melo) and in my opinion was carrying a far weaker team in The Orangemen solo. Second of all any one that would take Sean May over Chris Taft needs to have there head examined. May is a tweener at best with zero Franchise potential. Taft is a Manamial. 6'10 260lbs. and there isn't any baby fat on him either. He is a center in the East and could bang in the west. May would be liucky to be considered a starter in the NBA.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

simen woun't go high.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Chris Taft said:


> I think Warrick fits in better with Phoenix base upon there fun and gun style. Another option on the break for Nash would be great. They already have enough spot up shooters/slashers in Joe Johnson and QRich. Plus i would prefer Warricks defense to that of Garcia, although he isn't a slouch by any stretch. Warrick is a proven winner(National Champs with Melo) and in my opinion was carrying a far weaker team in The Orangemen solo. Second of all any one that would take Sean May over Chris Taft needs to have there head examined. May is a tweener at best with zero Franchise potential. Taft is a Manamial. 6'10 260lbs. and there isn't any baby fat on him either. He is a center in the East and could bang in the west. May would be liucky to be considered a starter in the NBA.



All the more reason for POR to select him over euro-softies like Splitter & Andriuskevicius. IF Taft is there, POR would be fools not to take him over any of the euros. You just hope he has his head on straight, that is the only real issue I see with Taft.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Chris Taft said:


> I think Warrick fits in better with Phoenix base upon there fun and gun style. Another option on the break for Nash would be great. They already have enough spot up shooters/slashers in Joe Johnson and QRich. Plus i would prefer Warricks defense to that of Garcia, although he isn't a slouch by any stretch. Warrick is a proven winner(National Champs with Melo) and in my opinion was carrying a far weaker team in The Orangemen solo. Second of all any one that would take Sean May over Chris Taft needs to have there head examined. May is a tweener at best with zero Franchise potential. Taft is a Manamial. 6'10 260lbs. and there isn't any baby fat on him either. He is a center in the East and could bang in the west. May would be liucky to be considered a starter in the NBA.


I would take May over Taft easily. Taft maybe a physical freak but May is a better basketball player in about every facet of the game except athleticism and his bulk and reach help him to overcome that. Also Mays has some real good hands and footwork. History shows that spells NBA starter.


----------

